# Logan in Cape Cod



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10850041
I have found the perfect addition to our family...Logan. 
It's just killing me, that he is so close and needs a home...
and we can't have a second dog on our current lease, and that we're not buying a home for another year, and that we can't take him home and let him be Zoe's big brother.
 I know I shouldn't look, but I made the mistake of looking and now I can't stop thinking about him.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He is so handsome! I'm sorry that your current situation won't allow you to bring this beautiful boy into your home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Has anyone contacted a rescue about him?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Well he's in the North East All Retriever Rescue, which is supposed to be pretty good, and he's currently being fostered...I imagine he will get adopted very quickly, as he wasn't turned in for behavioral issues (just an owner probably losing their home).

I just wish his new home could be with me.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Would LL be willing to alter your lease? Especially if you offered to pay extra  Just a thought.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Would LL be willing to alter your lease? Especially if you offered to pay extra  Just a thought.


Don't tempt me...
Next year. I'll have a house and the room/time/money for another fur kid. Next year.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

he sure is handsome, i agree, if you would really like him, talk to the landlord and bring his picture along.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If he's in a rescue you would have to go through all the motions and wouldn't be guaranteed a placement. The good news is that this pup is safe. He's precious!


----------

